# Spur of the Moment Meal



## LarryWolfe (Mar 13, 2007)

I had one piece of tuna left and decided to grill it up tonight.  Realized I gave my brother that last bit of WR Citrus I had, so I had a bottle of DP Swamp Venom that I like to grill with so I used it. I also mixed up about a 1/4 bag of frozen mixed veggies, 1 can of kidney beans, 3 TBS of Webers Pepper Relish, garlic, red wine vinegar, fresh pepper and kosher salt for a bean/veggie type dish.  Served it cold with the warm grilled tuna on top!  This turned out to be a nice cold/spicy dish that I really hope I'm able to repeat again in the future!  Fresh and refreshing!  I think the veggies will be even better after marinated overnight!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2007)

Looked great Larry. I have never eaten tuna rare like that, I'm gonna have to give it a try, it does look good like that. To bad your steak the other night didn't turn out like that.  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 13, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looked great Larry. I have never eaten tuna rare like that, I'm gonna have to give it a try, it does look good like that. To bad your steak the other night didn't turn out like that.  :?



Once you eat a nice piece of rare tuna, you will NEVER open another can of tuna again.  Everytime I eat it I ask myself why I don't eat it more often.  1 minute on each side on a hot grill and DONE!  It melts in your mouth!!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Mar 13, 2007)

Larry,
That is some good looking Tuna


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 13, 2007)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Larry,
> That is some good looking Tuna



Thanks John, I wish I had another piece!!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of fish but...........that looks damn good!


----------



## john a (Mar 14, 2007)

Sometimes those spur of the moment meals turn out best, looks like one of those times. Nice job Larry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 14, 2007)

that looks great!..Great summer meal.
Costco has frozen shashimi grade tuna steaks
for a good price.  Sometimes I just that and
eat em raw, but that looks good with the 
veggie salad.  On my menu soon.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 14, 2007)

Not a tuna fan, can or no can but that looks awesome!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks great Larry. I can tune a piano, but I can't tune a fish.


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 14, 2007)

that is an awesome looking plate. I think my husband drooled so much i may just have to make that for him.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 14, 2007)

Looks awesome Dude!
I likes me some rare tuna as well.


----------



## Finney (Mar 14, 2007)

Yep, that's good stuff you got there.  Looks like an "ATB" entry......  If you made 6 small portions.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Mar 14, 2007)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Looks great Larry. I can tune a piano, but I can't tune a fish.



 :damnfunny a classic, still funny


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 14, 2007)

Aww heck Larry ya makin me hungry for some seafood now. Tonite is steak nite... I guess its gonna be surf n turf, pic's tomorrow.


----------

